# ipad retina est-il



## macabee (17 Octobre 2012)

compatible avec OSX 10.4 ou 10. 5 ? Bonjour , avant de sauter le pas ... D'autre part les connecteurs tiennent-ils ( sur les autres ipad) le choc dans la durée , avec de multiples connections et déconnections ? merci .


----------

